# Acer VG270UP vs Acer XF270HUA Kaufentscheidung



## dreamdomain (9. Dezember 2018)

Hallo liebe Community 

Ich wollte mal nach eurer Meinung zu den beiden Monitoren fragen. Da ich mich null auskenne mit Monitoren, und der XF270 30€ mehr kostet, beide jedoch WQHD, IPS und 144hz haben, weiß ich nicht welchen ich nehmen soll. Wegen des Preises hätte ich ja den VG270 genommen. Haben die Monitore irgendwelche gravierenden Unterschiede? Welcher der beiden ist eher zu empfehlen?

Schonmal danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (9. Dezember 2018)

Sofern die Angaben bei geizhals stimmen würde ich XF270 nehmen.....zum einen ist dieser 30€ günstiger (nicht teurer) und bietet HDMI 2.0 statt "nur" 1.4. Ob man das nun braucht sei mal dahin gestellt ^^

Grundsätzlich empfehle ich dir einen Blick auf den ASUS MG278Q ab €' '369 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland zu werfen. Längere Garantie und zZ mit 50€ Cashback fast ein Schnäppchen


----------



## dreamdomain (9. Dezember 2018)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Sofern die Angaben bei geizhals stimmen würde ich XF270 nehmen.....zum einen ist dieser 30€ günstiger (nicht teurer) und bietet HDMI 2.0 statt "nur" 1.4. Ob man das nun braucht sei mal dahin gestellt ^^
> 
> Grundsätzlich empfehle ich dir einen Blick auf den ASUS MG278Q ab €'*'369 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland zu werfen. Längere Garantie und zZ mit 50€ Cashback fast ein Schnäppchen



Also bei Caseking ist der XF270 aber 30 Euro teurer als der VG270UP. Würde gerne dort bestellen aufgrund guter Erfahrungen 
Acer XF270HUA, 68,58 cm (27 Zoll), 144Hz, FreeSync, IP…
Acer Nitro VG270UPbmiipx, 68,58 cm (27 Zoll), 144Hz, F…

Der Asus wird aber auch gut sein, denke ich mal. Bei mindfactory wird er am 14.12.18 erwartet. Weiß nur nicht ob ich wirklich so gerne bei denen bestellen will...


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (9. Dezember 2018)

Das musst du selbst entscheiden....ich finde Mindfactory nicht wirklich schlechter als Caseking oder andere Händler.


----------



## dreamdomain (9. Dezember 2018)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Das musst du selbst entscheiden....ich finde Mindfactory nicht wirklich schlechter als Caseking oder andere Händler.



Also der Asus Monitor den du vorgeschlagen hast wäre für den Preis von 370 Euro schon echt gut. Dann noch 50 Euro Cashback... Ist wirklich ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (9. Dezember 2018)

Ist halt "nur" ein TN Panel....je nach gewünschten Anwendungen steht ein IPS besser da - will/kann ich nicht abstreiten. Allerdings scheint bei dir der Schwerpunkt ja auch "Gaming" zu sein und ein natives 8 Bit TN Panel muss sich nicht hinter einem IPS Panel verstecken. Ist zumindest meine Erfahrung/Meinung


----------



## dreamdomain (9. Dezember 2018)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Ist halt "nur" ein TN Panel....je nach gewünschten Anwendungen steht ein IPS besser da - will/kann ich nicht abstreiten. Allerdings scheint bei dir der Schwerpunkt ja auch "Gaming" zu sein und ein natives 8 Bit TN Panel muss sich nicht hinter einem IPS Panel verstecken. Ist zumindest meine Erfahrung/Meinung



Naja ich bevorzuge schon IPS. Gerade in Spielen wie Forza Horizon 4 sind mir Farben sehr wichtig. Also zurück zur Anfangsfrage  Meinst du die 30 Euro Aufpreis lohnen sich?



NRgamer schrieb:


> Also bei Caseking ist der XF270 aber 30 Euro teurer als der VG270UP. Würde gerne dort bestellen aufgrund guter Erfahrungen
> Acer XF270HUA, 68,58 cm (27 Zoll), 144Hz, FreeSync, IP…
> Acer Nitro VG270UPbmiipx, 68,58 cm (27 Zoll), 144Hz, F…
> 
> Der Asus wird aber auch gut sein, denke ich mal. Bei mindfactory wird er am 14.12.18 erwartet. Weiß nur nicht ob ich wirklich so gerne bei denen bestellen will...


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (9. Dezember 2018)

Ich vermute mal, dass es letztendlich das gleiche Panel sein wird...von daher würde ich den günstigeren nehmen ^^


----------



## pcfr3ak (10. Dezember 2018)

Man muss allerdings beachten, dass man den VG270 nur nach vorne und hinten neigen kann, während man den XF270HUA komplett hoch/ runter, links/rechts etc. verstellen kann. Das kann gerade bei IPS sehr von vorteil sein, da gerade die blickwinkelstabilität bei dunklen inhalten eher bescheiden ist (stichwort IPS glow).


----------



## dreamdomain (10. Dezember 2018)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Man muss allerdings beachten, dass man den VG270 nur nach vorne und hinten neigen kann, während man den XF270HUA komplett hoch/ runter, links/rechts etc. verstellen kann. Das kann gerade bei IPS sehr von vorteil sein, da gerade die blickwinkelstabilität bei dunklen inhalten eher bescheiden ist (stichwort IPS glow).



Naja, meine Möhre von AOC für 150 Euro kann auch nur nach vorne/hinten geneigt werden, ich justiere dann einfach die Höhe des Schreibtischstuhls  Hoch und runter, links und rechts wäre natürlich schon schön. Die Frage ist ob mir das 30 Euro wert sind


----------



## 0ssi (10. Dezember 2018)

Der VG270UP hat eine zusätzliche Blur Reduction also wer empfindlich auf Schlieren reagiert, der sollte darauf achten
aber damit halbiert sich die Helligkeit und es funktioniert NICHT zusammen mit FreeSync falls das genutzt werden soll.


----------



## dreamdomain (10. Dezember 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Der VG270UP hat eine zusätzliche Blur Reduction also wer empfindlich auf Schlieren reagiert, der sollte darauf achten
> aber damit halbiert sich die Helligkeit und es funktioniert NICHT zusammen mit FreeSync falls das genutzt werden soll.



Ich benutze FreeSync natürlich  Ich hasse Tearing wie blöd, es macht meiner Meinung nach in Spielen wo es vor allem um die Grafik geht (zB Forza Horizon 4) den ganzen Spielspaß kaputt.


----------



## SolomonGrundy (11. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab mir gestern abend vg270up bei ck bestellt, hab auch lange gesucht und bin jetzt bei dem hängen geblieben.
Bin gespannt wie der ist, komme von einen Samsung 60hz Monitor mit PLS Panel


----------



## dreamdomain (12. Dezember 2018)

SolomonGrundy schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern abend vg270up bei ck bestellt, hab auch lange gesucht und bin jetzt bei dem hängen geblieben.
> Bin gespannt wie der ist, komme von einen Samsung 60hz Monitor mit PLS Panel



Das Gleiche habe ich gestern Abend auch gemacht  Bin schon sehr gespannt, hoffentlich keine Pixelfehler


----------



## holliberg (1. Januar 2019)

Hallo, wollte auch bald ein neuen Monitor holen und bin auch am überlegen einer dieser beiden Monitore.  
Den Acer VG270UP finde ich schon ziehmlich cool, aber man findet ja noch nicht so viele Bewertungen im Netz. 
Grafikkarte habe ich eine Vega 64 und Freesync soll genutzt werden, welchen könnt ihr empfehlen ?


----------



## Kirby01978 (13. März 2019)

Ist der Asus MG278Q auch 2019 noch empfehlenswert ? 
Momentan liegt er bei 375€ .. 
Eigentlich wollte ich max. 350€ ausgeben aber dafür scheint man einfach nicht wirklich was Gescheites zu bekommen. 
Die ganzen Monitor Aktionen von Anfang des Jahres sind ja leider alle vorbei.


----------



## JoM79 (13. März 2019)

Lieber den Dell S2719DGF.


----------



## dreamdomain (21. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Lieber den Dell S2719DGF.



Ich habe den Acer schon seit langem erworben


----------



## JoM79 (21. März 2019)

Und?
Kirby01978 hat ne Frage gestellt und ich ihm geantwortet.


----------



## dreamdomain (23. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und?
> Kirby01978 hat ne Frage gestellt und ich ihm geantwortet.



Ach sorry, dachte das wäre an mich gerichtet. Hab die Beiträge davor nur überflogen


----------

